# Key Question.



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

I just bought a C4 S6 and I don't have the remote for the locks. Rather than buy a new remote, I'm considering trying to program an early 2 button switchblade key to work and cutting a blank to match my key. Anyone ever done this, or know if it's possible? My car is a 95.5 and has the radio frequency style remote, not I.R. system, so it sounds plausible...


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Key Question. (RunDub)*

This is the key I have for the car








And this is the remote I should have (we actually had one in stock at work!







) 








Is an early switchblade style key compatable with this car?


----------

